# leaking pex



## express

I having a problem with pex leaking on the cold water line on a 1-1/2 year old repipe.
Pex cold water line starts at one end of the basement and goes to the other side to a electric hot water heater. 90's and tees along the way have started leaking under where the pipe connects to the fitting. the tees are feeding the fixtures above, no leaking from any 90s that come off the tees. There is no leaking on the hot water side. We do know that we have an acid problem that we are having tested but don't feel this is the problem because no leakish on the hot side. Here is something unusual, the well is shared with the neighbor and the pump and power is on the neighbors property.

Some have suggested I have a stray electric current either coming from the well pump or from the water heater wanting to get to ground. Anybody ever come across this problem and how would I test for it? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Redwood

Acidic water could be your whole problem.

Sounds like you need an acid neutralizer for starters and whatever else the test says you need.


----------



## M5Plumb

Try getting a hair dryer and blow warm air across those fittings and see if the problem stops? Sometimes cold temps, cold water may seep on those fittings and the hot air can seal em up. Try it and post your results.


----------



## Pipe Rat

M5Plumb said:


> Try getting a hair dryer and blow warm air across those fittings and see if the problem stops? Sometimes cold temps, cold water may seep on those fittings and the hot air can seal em up. Try it and post your results.


Ya never have to use a hair dryer to keep copper from leaking. :thumbup: I'm just wondering though as I have never used pex, lets just say the hair dryer stops the leak??????????? What then is the permanent solution????


----------



## AKdaplumba

Piperat said:


> Ya never have to use a hair dryer to keep copper from leaking. :thumbup: I'm just wondering though as I have never used pex, lets just say the hair dryer stops the leak??????????? What then is the permanent solution????


if its wirsbo the heat would close the ring and that would be the permanent solution. pex with crimp fittings.....ummmmmm???


----------



## M5Plumb

Not necessarily but will clue you in to some better solutions to maintain the product. Insulation etc id req'd. Sounds silly but its effective. Next step is to re-apply a new joint in the area. 




Piperat said:


> Ya never have to use a hair dryer to keep copper from leaking. :thumbup: I'm just wondering though as I have never used pex, lets just say the hair dryer stops the leak??????????? What then is the permanent solution????


----------



## express

I have about 12 fittings leaking on the cold water side, As we know when you have an acid problem it will show up on the hot water side first. As far as heating up the fittings I have 1/2" 90s about a foot away from the tees without any leaking. So why would acid only eat up certain fittings, why would condensation only effect certain fittings. The fittings involve are in a straight line from well to water heater. I think this problem is deeper then the usual.


----------



## TheMaster

Sand in the water,acid water or bad crimps. Now go cut it out and see why.....its easier than guessing.


----------



## Ron

When was the last time you calibrated your crimper?


----------



## Protech

Is it a pinhole leak in the actual brass fitting or is it leaking between the pex pipe and the brass fitting? If it's a crimp system and it's leaking at the joint, then the crimpers will need to be adjusted. Any crimps that have been leaking for more than a day or so must be cut out. 

If the joints are cold expansion joints (wirso/uponor) then they may have been held open to long in cold conditions and the hair dryer trick may work.

If you have pinhole leaks in the brass fittings than you should have used plastic fittings instead of brass due to the aggressive water. You could install and acid neutralizer as well. The trouble with reliance on neutralizers is that every time it falls out of maintenance, the water system starts getting damaged irreversibly.


----------



## Redwood

Protech said:


> You could install and acid neutralizer as well. The trouble with reliance on neutralizers is that every time it falls out of maintenance, the water system starts getting damaged irreversibly.


Even in a house completely repiped with plastic fittings and PEX there are many other components that could be damaged. I would treat the water as well as install piping that is not effected by the acidity of the water.:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster

Maybe he just bought his pex from people who store it like this........This pic was taken today at a supply house. I have not and will never buy pex from these people. I've told them about their problem atleast 6 months but they dont seem to care,today I didn't say anything. Not my problem.


----------



## Bonafide

Wirsbo, viega, etc?


----------



## rex

NOT THE RIGHT WAY......wrap some aluminum foil around the ring to thicken it up and crimp it again.....only will work on the copper rings


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Pics or it didn't happen. lol


----------



## futz

TheMaster said:


> Maybe he just bought his pex from people who store it like this........This pic was taken today at a supply house. I have not and will never buy pex from these people. I've told them about their problem atleast 6 months but they dont seem to care,today I didn't say anything. Not my problem.


They'll start to care when they get sued. Our suppliers suddenly started refusing refunds on any pex a few years back. Apparently someone stored pex badly (outdoors - not covered) at their shop and then returned it to the supplier, who resold it to someone else. It failed, and the lawyers had a field day.


----------



## Asparta

There was a bad batch of Waterline products, including 1/2" pex 90's and 3/4" x 1/2" pex tee's. If they are Waterline brand, change them out! More breaks to come!


----------

